# Thoughts on Chicago Cutlery?



## nelsonel2012 (Jun 19, 2014)

What do you guys think of the Chicago Cutlery brand??

They seem like decent knives.


----------



## grande (May 14, 2014)

If you're looking for a cheap knife, a victorinox should fit the bill. They are excellent, easy to use and maintain, and are widely respected and used in proffesional settings. Chicago cutlery is just CHEAP.


----------



## grande (May 14, 2014)

http://www.cheftalk.com/t/80998/i-need-a-chefs-knife-but-dont-have-a-lot-to-spend#post_473279

Try reading down this thread for some ideas


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

just my 2cents... (and I am NOT a knife-nut /img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif)

as a young home cook I was given a set of chicago cutlery in a block, I thought that I'd died and gone to heaven.

Here's the rub, they don't hold an edge for sqwat!

You get what you pay for!

Today I have:

chef's knife

paring knife

slicer

bread knife

(all purchased open stock, on sale!)

THAT"S IT! and I could probably do without the last two.

Go to different shops that carry a large array of brands, ask to try them, see what's comfortable in your hand as well as your wallet.

Put some money aside each month until you can buy the GOOD knives that you want, and you really don't need alot of them, or anything fancy-pants, a chef's knife and a paring knife could rake you far. (oh and something to sharpen them with too /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smiles.gif )


----------



## jonnyboy369 (Jun 27, 2014)

I have a vintage Chicago Cutlery 66s knife I picked up at Salvation Army for less than 2 dollars. I use it to skin salmon fillets, and to cut chicken mostly also to break box tape lol. I honestly believe its a better knife than my chefs 250 dollar Shun I wouldnt trade it


----------

